# Western Flyer Buzz Bike F5 - Info needed...



## edsel58 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi, 

This is my first post, so, yep - I'm a newbie.....

I've found the exact twin to my 1968 WF Buzz Bike F5, and need as much info as I can get to restore it. I'm awaiting for FedEx to drop it off any day now! I still have the original hang tag (actually an envelope) and license from my first one. It's a 5-speed *muscle bike*, with dual caliper brakes, silver sparkle banana seat, blah, blah, blah... 

I need to know if there are such things as *paint chip charts*, such as those used for automobiles. I have heard the color of my bike is *Flamboyant Raspberry*. I remember my Dad telling me the man at the Western Auto store mentioning it was *raspberry*. Was this a *candy* paint, and, if so, did it have a silver base? Also, did F5's only come in this color? 

I know this is really a Murray Eliminator F5 in disguise, so any parts I need shouldn't be too hard to find, right? 

Whatever info you may have regarding what brand of tires it came with, original/repop parts, pics and ads would be a great help!

Thanks!

Warren in Lancaster, CA


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 24, 2010)

Threre's a guy that's always on the Schwinn forums that  collects those (odd?) he might be here too. Go over there and try your post.

Pat


----------



## edsel58 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi,

Is the Schwinn forum here (I can't find it...), or is it a different website? Would you have a link?

Thanks,
Warren



PCHiggin said:


> Threre's a guy that's always on the Schwinn forums that  collects those (odd?) he might be here too. Go over there and try your post.
> 
> Pat


----------

